# Jump box for atv



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Can you use one of the jump boxes that plug into the 12 volt plug in? They are smaller and would be easier to carry than the full size jump box.

Eric

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Yes you can. And they can be bought at Walmart for about 20 bucks in the Automotive section.

Highly adviseable for those of us who own ATVs with no back-up pull starter.


----------

